# [Test] Zendure SuperTank (100W Powerbank mit 27.000 mAh)



## Aeton (3. März 2020)

Die meisten Powerbanks auf dem Markt haben nur eine niedrige USB-C-Leistung.
Dadurch dauert es länger, Geräte wie z.B. ein MacBook Pro (87W), zu laden.
Hier kommt die SuperTank von Zendure ins Spiel, welche bis zu 100W auf einem einzigen Port ausgeben und auch mit diesem geladen werden kann.

Ob die SuperTank ihre Versprechen halten kann und ob sie ihren hohen Preis wert ist, will ich in diesem Test klären.


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Zendure für die Bereitstellung des Testprodukts bedanken.


*Features und technische Details*

Die SuperTank kommt mit einer Kapazität von 27.000 mAh, einem 100W USB-C Ein- und Ausgang, einem 60W USB-C Ausgang und zwei USB-A Ports mit 15 bzw. 18W.
Alle Ausgänge, mit Ausnahme des 15W Ausgangs, unterstützen QuickCharge 3.0.
Mit den vier Anschlüssen ist es somit möglich, simultan zwei Laptops bzw. Tablets und zwei Smartphones aufzuladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit ihrer Kapazität verspricht die Powerbank die Akkulaufzeit eines 15” Macbook Pros um 8 Stunden zu verlängern, sowie ein iPhone Xs 7x aufladen zu können.
Außerdem entspricht die Kapazität 99,9 Wattstunden, womit die Powerbank auch im Flugzeug mit ins Handgepäck genommen werden kann, da sie die Maximalkapazität von 100 Wattstunden unterschreitet.

Zudem wird eine Ladedauer von nur 2 Stunden versprochen, wenn auch nur mit einem 100W Ladegerät, welches abermals mit knapp 100€ zu Buche schlägt und derzeit in Deutschland nicht verfügbar ist. Außerdem ist ein USB-C Kabel vonnöten, welches konstant 5 Ampere unterstützt. Daneben wird eine Standby-Zeit von einem halben Jahr versprochen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Features sind unter anderem das sogenannte Pass-Trough-Charging. Dieses ermöglicht es, die Powerbank aufzuladen, während sie andere Geräte auflädt, was bei externen Akkus eher seltener der Fall sein soll.

Der X-Charge Low-Power-Modus ermöglich, dass Geräte mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch trotzdem geladen werden können. 
Ein digitals LED-Display zeigt in Prozentschritten an, wie viel Kapazität noch im SuperTank vorhanden ist. Ein Gummigurt im Inneren soll zudem den Druck entlasten, während eine Metallbeschichtung die Innenschale kühlt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einem Maß von 12 x 7 x 4 cm kommt die Powerbank auf ein Gewicht von 481g. 


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Der SuperTank kommt in einem kleinen Karton sicher verpackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Lieferumfang befindet sich neben der Powerbank selbst ein USB-C auf USB-C Kabel, eine Bedienungsanleitung, eine Kundenkarte und ein paar Sticker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erster Eindruck und Design*

Nimmt man die SuperTank zum ersten Mal aus der Verpackung, fällt auf, dass sie relativ schwer ist, durch ihr kompaktes Design aber gut in der Hand liegt.

Dem Design eines Rimowakoffers ähnlich, besteht ihr Gehäuse aus ABS und elastischem Polycarbonat, welches durch die Riffelung zwar griffig ist, durch Fett und Nässe aber auch schnell rutschig werden kann, da es sich leider nicht um mattes Plastik handelt.
Das Riffeldesign verspricht durch den robusten Schutzrücken langlebig und schützend zu sein, um sogar mit einem Auto darüberfahren zu können. 
Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist rundum gut, wenn auch das Display ein wenig minderwertig wirkt.  Das schränkt aber natürlich nicht die Funktion der Powerbank ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Vorderseite schmückt neben dem Logo nur ein Knopf mit hartem Druckpunkt; die Seite beinhaltet die vier beschrifteten Ein- bzw. Ausgänge und das mittig platzierte Display.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Praxistest*

Zunächst fällt positiv auf, dass die Powerbank zu 72% geladen ist, wenn sie aus der Verpackung kommt, womit man sie direkt nutzen kann. Ebenfalls ein Segen sind die vier Anschlüsse, womit man immer genügend Geräte gleichzeitig aufladen kann.

Besonders praktisch sind natürlich die USB-C Ports, da man über diese - auch wenn man keine USB-C Geräte besitzt - die SuperTank extrem schnell laden kann. Vorausgesetzt, man hat ein passendes Netzteil, was man bei so einem hohen Preis vielleicht noch hätte beilegen können, um die Features überhaupt nutzen zu können.


Schließt man dann ein Gerät an die Powerbank an, schaltet sich diese automatisch an und zeigt die Restkapazität auf dem gut lesbaren Display an.
Das ist sehr praktisch, da man hier genauestens in 270-mAh-Schritten sehen kann, wie viel Restakku noch vorhanden ist und nicht mit ungenauen Led-Anzeigen spekulieren muss.


In der Praxis konnte ich mein Smartphone 3x komplett und 1x bis 80% aufladen, was zusammengerechnet einer effektiven Ladekapazität von 15.000 mAh entspricht.
Das sind aber nur 55% der Gesamtkapazität, was nicht gerade gut ist. Diese Zahl kann aber natürlich je nach Gerät etc. abweichen.

Beispielsweise entlädt ein iPhone 11 Pro die SuperTank in einer Stunde um 28% bzw. schafft es mit voller Kapazität auch ein MacBook Pro 2016 auf 90% zu laden.
Kleinere MacBooks sollten somit ein bisschen mehr als eine komplette Ladung mit der Powerbank schaffen; ältere und kapazitätsärmere Smartphones gut und gerne auch sieben Ladungen.


Zu den Features lässt sich sagen, dass diese einwandfrei funktionieren.
Drückt man den Power-Button zweimal, wechselt die SuperTank in den X-Charge-Modus und zeigt ein “X” auf dem Display.
Hierbei kann man dann Geräte mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch laden, wo andere Powerbanks nicht einmal angehen würden.
Hier ist aber ein wenig schade, dass, wenn das Gerät von der Powerbank abgenommen wird, sich diese nicht automatisch ausschaltet, sondern erst, wenn man aus dem X-Charge-Modus herausgeht.

Drückt man hingegen den Knopf lange, kann man die Richtung des Stromflusses einstellen, sodass man sicherstellen kann, dass z.B. der Laptop auf jeden Fall aufgeladen wird oder anders herum, dass der Laptop die Powerbank lädt. Die Umkehrung funktioniert auch ohne Probleme, wenn mir auch eine Anzeige auf dem Display hier lieb gewesen wäre.

Auch das Pass-Trough-Charging funktioniert wie angegeben; während sich die SuperTank 100W vom Netzteil zieht, werden am zweiten USB-C Port immer noch 60W abgegeben.
Schließt man dann jedoch noch weitere Geräte an, sinkt die Ausgabe und ist nicht mehr sonderlich stabil.
Bei den USB-A Steckern gibt es nur 12V auf einem Ausgang oder je 5V auf beiden Ports, egal ob mit oder ohne Pass-Trough.
Ebenfalls interessant: mit dieser Technik lädt ein MacBook nur mit 60 statt 100W.

Ob diese Funktion allerdings häufig Anwendung findet, ist fraglich, da man meistens mehr als eine Steckdose bzw. ein Netzteil hat.
Im z.B. Urlaub könnte die Funktion aber ganz sinnvoll sein, um nur ein Netzteil mitnehmen zu müssen und alle anderen Geräte bequem an der SuperTank laden zu können, während diese selbst geladen wird, wenn man auch das relativ hohe Gewicht beachten sollte.


Kommen wir aber mal zum Hauptfeature dieses teuren Stromspenders, und zwar der 100W Ladefunktion.
Tatsächlich lädt die SuperTank mit dem richtigen Kabel und Netzteil mit 100W, aber nicht durchgängig. Hier benötigt sie dann knapp mehr als zwei Stunden, um komplett geladen zu werden - für diese enorme Kapazität wirklich gut.
Dabei erhitzt sich die Powerbank auch gut und gerne auf über 40 Grad, weil die Plastikhülle die Hitze nicht so gut ableitet.

Nutzt man nur den 100W Ausgang, lädt dieser auch andere Geräte mit einer Spannung von 20 Volt auf, auch wenn hier maximal nur knapp 90W erreicht werden.
Der 60W Ausgang erreicht diese auch nicht komplett, hält sich dafür aber relativ konstant auf ein paar Watt darunter.

Benutzt man beide USB-C Ausgänge gleichzeitig, laden beide mit je 60W, womit man auf eine Gesamtladeleistung von 120W kommt, obwohl seitens des Herstellers nur 100W Gesamtoutput angegeben werden. Bleiben aber noch zwei USB-A Anschlüsse übrig, über welche man nochmals mit 17W laden kann, wodurch der Gesamtoutput auf knapp 140W steigt. Schließt man dann noch ein viertes Gerät an, werden diese 17W aber maximal auf den beiden USB-A Anschlüssen insgesamt ausgegeben und der Gesamtoutput steigt nicht mehr an.

Summa summarum werden 100W an einem Port nicht ganz erreicht, man muss aber sagen, dass nur wenige Geräte auch wirklich mit dieser hohen Wattzahl laden.


Natürlich muss die SuperTank auch irgendwann wieder aufgeladen werden.
Die Ladezeit liegt - sofern man kein 100W-Netzteil hat - bei einem standartmäßigen 2 Ampere Netzteil bei knapp 24h, was sich logischerweise bei einem Ampere nochmals verdoppeln würde.

Außerdem konnte ich nach meinem Test keine Kratzer oder ähnliches feststellen; das Material scheint also doch relativ kratzresistent zu sein.


*Versionen*

Die Zendure SuperTank gibt es in den Farben Silber, Schwarz und Blau.


*Fazit*

Zu einem Preis von knapp 170€ ist die SuperTank von Zendure ziemlich teuer, denn Powerbanks mit ähnlicher Kapazität gibt es schon zu einem Drittel dieses Preises. 

Dafür bietet die Powerbank aber auch viele Features, die positiv ins Gewicht fallen.
Dazu zählen die reichlichen Ausgänge, auch mit USB-C, die Flugzeugtauglichkeit,
Features wie Pass-Trough und X-Charge, der kompakte Formfaktor oder auch das nützliche Display.
Dazu kommt ein praktisches und schönes Design gepaart mit einer hohen Kapazität, welche schnell aufgeladen oder auch entladen werden kann.
Ebenfalls erstaunlich ist der Gesamtoutput von 140W.

Allerdings gibt es auch einige negative Punkte. Dazu zählt einerseits, dass die SuperTank aufgrund der Verwendung von glattem Plastik relativ rutschig in der Hand liegt oder mit 15.000 mAh auch - nach meinem Test - nur 55% effektive Leistung verbuchen kann.
Außerdem werden die 100W auf einem Ausgang nicht ganz erreicht und auch die Ladeleistung beträgt nicht konstant 100W.
Hier am stärksten ins Gewicht fällt allerdings, dass man die Powerbank mit ihren Features nicht einmal richtig nutzen kann, ohne sich ein 100W Ladegerät für ca. 100€ extra zu kaufen, womit man für das Komplettpaket, bestehend aus Powerbank und Netzteil, auf knapp 300€ kommt.


Letzten Endes lohnt sich die Powerbank nur, wenn man ein USB-Typ C Gerät besitzt oder über ein 100W Netzteil verfügt, da man sonst die Haupteigenschaften der Powerbank nicht ausnutzen kann. Dieses Netzteil ist somit beim Kauf der SuperTank eigentlich Pflicht. Wer darüber hinaus beispielsweise noch ein neueres MacBook besitzt oder oft per Flugzeug reist, für den ist die Powerbank der optimale leistungsstarke Begleiter, sofern man bereit ist, so viel Geld dafür auszugeben.
Außerdem benötigt man im Alltag selten so viel Kapazität, doch ist man ein paar Tage vom Stromnetz abgeschlossen oder hat Unterwegs einen hohen Strombedarf - beispielsweise für den Laptop - sollte die Powerbank im Rucksack nicht fehlen.
Zur reinen Nutzung mit Smartphones gibt es jedoch günstigere Alternativen


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von Zendure
Zendure: Crush-Proof Portable Chargers for Smartphones and Tablets

Und hier zur SuperTank
SuperTank USB-C PD Portable Charger, 27,000mAh - Silver – Zendure


----------

